# Sprocket playing with the "dog in the mirror"!



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I took this video sometime this summer. Sprocket always goes in the bathroom with me :tongue: He plays with the dog in the mirror about 50% of the times he is in there. I just love how he checks behind to find him :biggrin: Silly little dog


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My goodness he's cute. I don't think i've seen his whole body before. That tail is fantastic.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> My goodness he's cute. I don't think i've seen his whole body before. That tail is fantastic.


hehe yeah hes such an active dog so we have given him a Lion cut a few times. I'm debating if I want to continue to do it because I really miss his long coat. Right now its about 2 inches long and so cute 

I'll miss the little flag tail though


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAHA, that is SOOO cute!!


Brody use to do that when we had a mirror on the floor as well, that is where these pictures came from!:biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So cute! He's so disappointed to not be able to find the other doggie on the other side of the mirror! LOL!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> So cute! He's so disappointed to not be able to find the other doggie on the other side of the mirror! LOL!


I know! poor guy. Once he looked in the mirror, looked at ME in the mirror and growled! haha I growled back and he started barking at the mirror :tongue:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

That's so cute!! They are so funny when they do that! We have a mirror in our training class, and when we would line up against the wall, everyone would crack up at Khan cuz he would sit and stare at himself. Almost as if he was saying, "Wow, that is one handsome dog!!"


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

There so very cute.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Khan said:


> That's so cute!! They are so funny when they do that! We have a mirror in our training class, and when we would line up against the wall, everyone would crack up at Khan cuz he would sit and stare at himself. Almost as if he was saying, "Wow, that is one handsome dog!!"


That is what my friend's 2 English Mastiffs both do...S and C will both stand in front of a mirror and just gaze into the reflection!LOL (Sasha, the red fawn, will even stand up, turn sideways and look over her body too!:tongue


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Too cute! I think he'd also like to have that other dog's tennis ball....:wink:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like Sprocket didn't pass the mirror test.....LOL :biggrin: No worries -- no dogs can; he's not alone :wink:


----------

